
Homo naledi, a new species of human relative from the Cradle of Humankind - jaxonrice
http://www.timeslive.co.za/scitech/2015/09/10/Homo-naledi-a-new-species-of-human-relative-from-the-Cradle-of-Humankind
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10196922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10196922)

